# I need some help and advice on how to bulk up



## 8-bitheroes (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey, I'm Chris I am 26yo, 6ft3 and 147 lbs and I want to start bulking up. I'd say I eat a fair amount but obviously it can be enough because I have been this weight for years. I find I'm always the first to get cold and I recently decided to start lifting some weights. But I need some advice on where I should start with a diet. I don't mind putting on some fat aswell as muscle, I do feel like I need some.

Thing is no matter what I eat, it doesn't seem to affect my weight but I don't want to be skinny the rest of my life. So any advice on diets, personal experience or exactly how many calories I need to take in and what foods would be great.

Regards


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Can you post up a typical days diet and then we'll take it from there


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You want to be eating around 2900-3000 cals going by your stats. I'd say 40/30/30 split, 290g protein/220g carbs/95g fats. That's where I'd start anyway, others who are more experienced will come in with better advice.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

147lb is very light for 6ft3 male, I'd say defo under weight, you could probably get ensure drinks from the doctors for being so under weight tbh.

Also the cold virus thing could be down to your diet if you not getting the right vits and minerals? As above post your typical days food intake and food you eat in general so we can see what your living on.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd guess from your stats your a typical ectomorph tall slim, small wrists, narrow hips + sholuders slim frame overall, small appetite and therefore small stomach and small meals? Or?


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Try meals such as chicken and sweet potato and veg or salmon with brown rice and veg. Maybe look at buying a mass gainer for before and after the gym. Sci MX do a good one and so do Inner Armour. They would both account for 1200 cals if you had two servings a day.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Brown rice for a 147lb on a bulk? 110cals per 100g brown to 360cals per 100g white.


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I always thought the wholemeal stuff was better? White rice post workout would be ok right?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> I always thought the wholemeal stuff was better? White rice post workout would be ok right?


Its better because its higher fibre and slower digesting but that also means slower digestion plus you need to eat x3 the amount to white for the same calories.

And at 147lb 6ft3" imo need calorie dense food, I'd have a guess to think he eats till he is full but still far from his calorie needs to grow so he realy needs as many calories in there as possible. So for me I'd say white rice is better choice for weight gain for him being so under weight also. Jmo tho.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

MF88 said:


> You want to be eating around 2900-3000 cals going by your stats. I'd say 40/30/30 split, 290g protein/220g carbs/95g fats. That's where I'd start anyway, others who are more experienced will come in with better advice.


Why does he need 290g protein? Genuine question as i weigh 140lbs an only.eat 140g of protein, 290 seems well high


----------



## 8-bitheroes (Jan 14, 2013)

A typical day I would eat.. breakfast: porridge with syrup or couple slices of toast lunch: two sandwiches which would have chicken salad or cheese salad with crisps and a apple then maybe some biscuits. Dinner: pasta and chicken in a sauce with salad and a roll (obviously I dont have same meal everyday)

Dessert: apple pie with cream or chocolate cake.

Then I tend to have a snack in between meals, maybe Banana or nachos.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

8-bitheroes said:


> A typical day I would eat.. breakfast: porridge with syrup or couple slices of toast lunch: two sandwiches which would have chicken salad or cheese salad with crisps and a apple then maybe some biscuits. Dinner: pasta and chicken in a sauce with salad and a roll (obviously I dont have same meal everyday)
> 
> Dessert: apple pie with cream or chocolate cake.
> 
> Then I tend to have a snack in between meals, maybe Banana or nachos.


Bad diet, defo need to sort it out. Pop your diet into fitday.com and post up carbs, protein, fat and total cals.

I am on a cut and I am eating more than you.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You would need to work out your total calories per day and protein+carb+fat but tbh I wouldn't bother with that list above, its not enough.

Imo stick to 4 meals, breakfast,dinner,tea supper, and get a decent weight gainer.

Eat your meal till your full then drink your weight gainer ontop of it, this will help to stretch your stomach so in time eating more will be easier, keep this constant everyday and your body will adjust to this amount of food to the point in a few weeks to a month or 2 you will feel hungry if you miss a meal or are lat as long as you keep your meal times the same times everyday.

An example:

Meal1: 50g oats+syrup+250ml pure squeezed orange juice+weight gain shake

Meal2: 50g peanut butter peanut butter sandwich (2slices bread) in burgeon linssed+soya bread+ weight gainer

Meal3: any meat 200g+curry + 50g white basmati rice+weight gainer

Snack: 100g nuts and or seeds

Meal4: same as meal 1 without orange juice.

Totals:

100g oats 360cals

2slice burgeon 250cals

50g rice 180cals

200g meat around 300cals

250ml orange juice 115cals

50g Peanut butter 310cals

100g Nuts and/or seeds 620cals

Weight gain 1800cals

Total around 3900-4000cals

*Weight gain used in example is bbw performance mass:

1scoop powder

250ml blue top milk

Equals450cals x4=1800cals

Protein in that lot comes to around 185g I think, you could add 1 whey shake (30g serving powder weight=24g protein) to bring it upto 200g ed if you liked.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

youngcal said:


> Why does he need 290g protein? Genuine question as i weigh 140lbs an only.eat 140g of protein, 290 seems well high


That's just the way I'd split the calories. He could always lower protein and add more fats and carbs, but from experience it ends up putting too much BF on in a bulk.

I have between 310g and 330g protein and roughly the same amount of carbs, maybe slightly more.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

FYI op, i used to be about 11 stone when I started years ago, eating the amount of food required can be difficult. I'm a big fan of raw or gold top milk, really easy to down a litre bottle a few times a day (I have 3 litres a day) 820cals per litre, 37g protein, 47g carbs & 52g of fat.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

I am tall 6.3 but I have filled out nice since I actually eat well and lots. Trick is never to let urself get hungry.

I love eating fruit and nuts and eggs chicken and pasta and eat red meat once a week but mostly chicken and fish. Also loads of vitamins.

One trick is DON'T DO CARDIO!

Only warm up lightly stretch and then lift free weights.

I swear that is the only way I got strong. Better then any steroids.

Don't do steroids mate Cus u need to get ur diet and training bang on.

Ok?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

WillOdling said:


> FYI op, i used to be about 11 stone when I started years ago, eating the amount of food required can be difficult. I'm a big fan of raw or gold top milk, really easy to down a litre bottle a few times a day (I have 3 litres a day) 820cals per litre, 37g protein, 47g carbs & 52g of fat.


Yeh that gold tops good stuff when bulking, unlucky for me I have abit lactose intolorance which I believe is getting werse over the years and I have a feeling its from whey, or it could just be naturally getting werse? I'm fine if I have it after meals tho.

Also that bbw performance mass is pritty light on the stomach for the amount of calories in it, it doesn't feel like youe swallowed a brick for 1hour after it. If you mixed bbw mass with gold top at the amounts about then your over 2000cals.

Stretching your stomach isn't nice tho, I found it harder than training itself I used to be 10st and couldn't eat over 2500cals ed, I'm. 200lb now and at a push eating with a weight gainer ontop as iv listed above I can push to 6000cals now. With the help of ghrp6 tho  . I never thought I'd get over 5000cals till I worked it out the other day I had 5500cal so could push to 6000cals if I planned my day better.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Yeh that gold tops good stuff when bulking, unlucky for me I have abit lactose intolorance which I believe is getting werse over the years and I have a feeling its from whey, or it could just be naturally getting werse? I'm fine if I have it after meals tho.
> 
> Also that bbw performance mass is pritty light on the stomach for the amount of calories in it, it doesn't feel like youe swallowed a brick for 1hour after it. If you mixed bbw mass with gold top at the amounts about then your over 2000cals.
> 
> Stretching your stomach isn't nice tho, I found it harder than training itself I used to be 10st and couldn't eat over 2500cals ed, I'm. 200lb now and at a push eating with a weight gainer ontop as iv listed above I can push to 6000cals now. With the help of ghrp6 tho  lol


I use the bbw performance mass, i really rate it, mixes well and is full of good stuff, have it first thing in the morning and then before bed with a litre ofgold top, 2000 calories a time and in less than a minute!


----------



## 8-bitheroes (Jan 14, 2013)

stone14 said:


> You would need to work out your total calories per day and protein+carb+fat but tbh I wouldn't bother with that list above, its not enough.
> 
> Imo stick to 4 meals, breakfast,dinner,tea supper, and get a decent weight gainer.
> 
> ...


Thanks that was really helpful, its deffinitly an eye opener. Least now I have a good idea of what and how much I need to be eating.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

WillOdling said:


> I use the bbw performance mass, i really rate it, mixes well and is full of good stuff, have it first thing in the morning and then before bed with a litre ofgold top, 2000 calories a time and in less than a minute!


Iv used a lot of dif whey and weight gainers and wasn't sure how the bbw mass would be with the low price but tbh now iv got it I won't be using anything else, I have strawberry and imo the the best out of anything I've used, MP impact gainer and hardgainer extreme is good also but bbw mass is cheaper and just as good. Will be getting bbw performance whey next also and going to stick with them now, love the stuff glad I finally bought a tub, people needing high calories don't no what there missing lol.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> FYI op, i used to be about 11 stone when I started years ago, eating the amount of food required can be difficult. I'm a big fan of raw or gold top milk, really easy to down a litre bottle a few times a day (I have 3 litres a day) 820cals per litre, 37g protein, 47g carbs & 52g of fat.


willo were do you get gold top milk from mate i cant find it any were.. fftopic: sorry op..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

LER said:


> willo were do you get gold top milk from mate i cant find it any were.. fftopic: sorry op..


I get it from either tescos or morrisons. Or if you live close to a dairy farm, buy raw milk direct from the farmer, it's even better


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

8-bitheroes said:


> Thanks that was really helpful, its deffinitly an eye opener. Least now I have a good idea of what and how much I need to be eating.


I used to be 10st 140lb 6ft2 so I no what its like trying to gain from that point dude, its hard but gets easier, the food intake is a shock at 1st but you will get there if your persistant and keep shoveling it in there. Weight gainers after your meal will make a huge difrence but you need to drink them ontop of your meal after your are full up with food, don't skip a meal and replace with a weight gainer and don't drink 1 if your not full from food as your loosing calories that way. Takes a while to get used to the routine but food is what puts weight on you, weight just helps the weight go to your muscles. Food is the main key to weight gain above anything else. You will feel a stretch in your stomach from doing that and over time will relax and expand so you can cram more in easier.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Asda's gold top is called 'grahams' its in 1litre bottles next to the lactose free milk, soya milk, goats milk etc etc £1 per 1litre from asda


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> You would need to work out your total calories per day and protein+carb+fat but tbh I wouldn't bother with that list above, its not enough.
> 
> Imo stick to 4 meals, breakfast,dinner,tea supper, and get a decent weight gainer.
> 
> ...


Can't disagree with that. Good blue print to increasing weight.

I have one question, what would be the impact of eating white rice more often throughout the day in terms of insulin level? Would the constant spike in insulin throughout the day promote more fat storage on rest days etc. I can see where it would be beneficial after training, but are you coming at it from the angle of calorie density. If it doesn't affect fat storage too much I'm going to try it out on my next bulk.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Can't disagree with that. Good blue print to increasing weight.
> 
> I have one question, what would be the impact of eating white rice more often throughout the day in terms of insulin level? Would the constant spike in insulin throughout the day promote more fat storage on rest days etc. I can see where it would be beneficial after training, but are you coming at it from the angle of calorie density. If it doesn't affect fat storage too much I'm going to try it out on my next bulk.


Its down to the individual realy and how easy they store fat in general, I can eat white rice all day on a bulk and never been over 15%bf, I need higher end calories currently 200lb and going for 5000-6000cals this bulk coming to gain weight so I'm fine with it white rice. On the other hand if your an easy gainer needing much less, some guys 18stone can bulk on 3000-3500cals so guys like that need to watch there carbs a lot better to prevent fat gain. So realy it depends were on the 'gaining scale' you sit, and how much food you can get in per sitting,

ie say for example you need 4000cals to gain but at a push you can only squeeze in 3000cals and eating brown rice, if you were to switch to white rice then you would be consuming the same weigh and mass in food but with x3 more calories alowing you to reach were you need to be with the same amount of food.

So.. I'd say if you are gaining fine on brown rice then stick to brown but if you need more calories and are struggling then go for white rice. With the 147lb op needing to gain weight I think the more he can get in the better since I'm sure he will be classed as underweight at his current weight and hight.

Clean low gi diets are great for health and insulin control but not everyone can gain on them and imo ectomorph and under weights need calorie dense foods.

White rice, potatoes, pasta, bread

Oats

Nuts+seeds

Evoo,flaxseed, coconut oil.

Beef

Blue and gold top milk

Weight gainers

Etc

Etc


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Its down to the individual realy and how easy they store fat in general, I can eat white rice all day on a bulk and never been over 15%bf, I need higher end calories currently 200lb and going for 5000-6000cals this bulk coming to gain weight so I'm fine with it white rice. On the other hand if your an easy gainer needing much less, some guys 18stone can bulk on 3000-3500cals so guys like that need to watch there carbs a lot better to prevent fat gain. So realy it depends were on the 'gaining scale' you sit, and how much food you can get in per sitting,
> 
> ie say for example you need 4000cals to gain but at a push you can only squeeze in 3000cals and eating brown rice, if you were to switch to white rice then you would be consuming the same weigh and mass in food but with x3 more calories alowing you to reach were you need to be with the same amount of food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I've always had to watch my carbs as it's quite easy for me to put on fat in the first place. I might switch up my diet on my next bulk and see if having some white rice with my post workout meal makes any difference. Hopefully it does!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. I've always had to watch my carbs as it's quite easy for me to put on fat in the first place. I might switch up my diet on my next bulk and see if having some white rice with my post workout meal makes any difference. Hopefully it does!


Or you could mix brown+white 50/50 sort of a fast and slow carb blend meal. But cook seperatly as brown takes longer your white will be mush by the time the browns ready. Iv switched from long grain white rice to basmati white rice and the basmati is much nicer and doesn't swell as much but 200g in boiling water is reading in about 15mins. I'm sure brown is closer to 30mins.


----------

